# Electrical PE Exam - Apr. 2016



## knight1fox3 (Apr 14, 2016)

For those taking the PE Exam, GOOD LUCK!  Also, as a friendly reminder, please be aware that you signed an agreement with NCEES not to discuss any specific content on the exam. NCEES monitors this forum regularly and _especially_ around exam time. Note the previous post below where one test-taker was close to revealing too much information. Don't let that happen to you. When in doubt, keep it to yourself. :thumbs:



Tim @ NCEES said:


> As a reminder, when you took the NCEES examination you signed an agreement that included the statement that you agreed you will not reveal in whole or part any exam questions, answers, problems, or solutions to anyone during or after the exam, whether orally, in writing, or any internet chat rooms, or otherwise. This agreement also stated that failure to comply with this could invalidate your exam results.
> 
> I was just reviewing a borderline post from this website with my Manager of Compliance and Security when it was edited by the poster. Please do not share exam content - we do not wish to invalidate your results.


That said, in order to take your mind off the results waiting game, feel free to join us in the games sub-forum of the shoot the breeze section for a memorial 10k (or however long it needs to go). Or get involved and tell us about your family or discuss your favorite movies or TV shows. We'd love to get to know you now that the studying is either over or delayed until next time.

And finally, the test is over, you either passed or failed. You can't deduce the cut score and you can't make the results come any faster, so not that me saying that is going to make you feel any less anxious, but it still MUST be said.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Best if luck to all the test-takers! Try to take it easy tonight and not panic tomorrow. You can do it!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

